# Morals



## Star7moon.wr (May 12, 2018)

I've asked before but can someone please help me with finding them. I dont want to know where your honey spot is.. looked last year and started this year and nothing


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Look up pictures of elm and ash trees those are 2 of the main trees you should be targeting. With the elm trees you should be looking for dead ones that the bark is just starting to fall off. The ash trees can be dead or alive and you should be looking for white and green ash. Hope this helps you some.


----------



## DanCB (Jul 4, 2018)

Star7moon.wr said:


> I've asked before but can someone please help me with finding them. I dont want to know where your honey spot is.. looked last year and started this year and nothing


What part of the state do you hunt? I live in Northampton County and I look for places with mature Tulip Poplars, Ash and Cherry with Mayapples and Jack-in-the Pulpit. I never found many at one time and marveled at the quantities others were reporting. I just assumed you had to be west of the Blue Mountain for really good picking. Until yesterday. I went exploring and made a difficult assent of a mountain bike trail. I found lots of Tulip and Ash on very rocky terrain but no morels. Then I wandered into an area of about three acres that must have been a crop field 100 years ago. No rocks except for field walls, lots of big Tulips and Ash and morels everywhere! I had the time of my life. Try finding an area like that.


----------



## Star7moon.wr (May 12, 2018)

DanCB said:


> What part of the state do you hunt? I live in Northampton County and I look for places with mature Tulip Poplars, Ash and Cherry with Mayapples and Jack-in-the Pulpit. I never found many at one time and marveled at the quantities others were reporting. I just assumed you had to be west of the Blue Mountain for really good picking. Until yesterday. I went exploring and made a difficult assent of a mountain bike trail. I found lots of Tulip and Ash on very rocky terrain but no morels. Then I wandered into an area of about three acres that must have been a crop field 100 years ago. No rocks except for field walls, lots of big Tulips and Ash and morels everywhere! I had the time of my life. Try finding an area like that.


 I live in Somerset County. I've been looking ,I've never seen in real life. I feel that would help tremendously. Thanks for answering. Greatly appreciated


----------



## __TOM__ (Apr 14, 2020)

Church is a good place to start for morals.


----------



## Morelevant (May 2, 2019)

Star7moon.wr said:


> I live in Somerset County. I've been looking ,I've never seen in real life. I feel that would help tremendously. Thanks for answering. Greatly appreciated





Star7moon.wr said:


> I live in Somerset County. I've been looking ,I've never seen in real life. I feel that would help tremendously. Thanks for answering. Greatly appreciated


You have to learn tree ID to greatly improve your odds. Perseverance wins.


----------



## avirosa (Apr 10, 2013)

Look for stands of sycamore. Found my largest morels this year around them!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

avirosa said:


> Look for stands of sycamore. Found my largest morels this year around them!


I discovered the sycamore connection a couple of years ago. But where I find them, that sycamore is the only one in the area! The elms are pretty well played out around here, and I've never found anything around ash. Those things died off so fast! Don't forget about apple trees, but I'd avoid commercial orchards. They spray herbicides and pesticides. Are there any old RR lines that have been abandoned for decades. We have a bunch around here that have been converted into bike paths. The RR's used to spray some serious herbicide along them, but I figure 30 years worth of rain has flushed that crap out of the soil! They are known to bear well.


----------



## Star7moon.wr (May 12, 2018)

Star7moon.wr said:


> I've asked before but can someone please help me with finding them. I dont want to know where your honey spot is.. looked last year and started this year and nothing


 I've finally found One Moral... it's a start... lol


----------



## Morelevant (May 2, 2019)

Please! It’s known as a M-O-R-E-L. Not a moral


----------



## Star7moon.wr (May 12, 2018)

Morelevant said:


> Please! It’s known as a M-O-R-E-L. Not a moral


Thank you, my phone corrects me. Lol


----------

